# Best chocolates



## "Roger" (Feb 18, 2010)

I know this topic is on another thread, but it seems it ought to be a separate topic.

By far, the best chocolates that I have had in America are from a small outfit in Wisconsin - Candinas.

I discovered them when USA Today had a top ten list for chocolatiers.  Be forwarned, they are not cheap.


----------



## laurac260 (Feb 18, 2010)

The best chocolate I ever had I stumbled upon by accident, Droste Cocoa.  Imported from holland.   I used it to make icing for DH's b-day cake.  It was better even than the most sinful chocolate icing at cheesecake factory, or any hoiti toiti bakery I have ever been to.  

Second to that would be Ghiradelli chocolate, esp. their boxed brownie mix.  Way better than See's, Esther Price, Godiva, you name it.  Certainly better than anything that Betty or Duncan can serve up.

Hershey's?  I'm not even sure what they put in that stuff. Tried to melt some kisses down to make chocolate dipped strawberries.  The "chocolate" morphed into some unrecognizable "stuff".  The more I stirred and melted it, the harder and weirder it got.  Makes you wonder what the heck they put in it, as it certainly is not chocolate.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 18, 2010)

*Not Godiva.*

I'm no chocolate connoisseur -- far from it -- & I don't have all that much experience with high-end candy of any brand. 

Even so, I've had some Godiva chocolates (Christmas gifts mostly), & have eaten enough specimens to have formed a more favorable impression of the presentation (box, shape, wrapping, ribbon, visual style, etc.) than of the actual Godiva candy, which to my taste buds was extremely sweet but waxy & lacking in chocolate richness compared with humbler brands like Hershey, Nestlé, Cadbury, Whitman, etc., & even some store brands like Safeway Select & CVS. 

On vacation in Las Vegas NV, we sampled some fresh-made high-end chocolates at the Ethel M. factory & declared those to be outstanding in taste & texture & richness & everything.  Yum. 

Fortunately, luxury chocolates are a matter of individual preference rather than official certification by anybody as to which kind is _The Best._ 

Anybody who likes Godivas best can tell the rest of us to Go Whistle. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## djs (Feb 18, 2010)

Locally (well, about 30 miles for me) I find Hilliards to be pretty darn good.

To Alan's point, this is a matter of taste and my opinion isn't necessarily right or wrong.....well it IS right for me.


----------



## chellej (Feb 18, 2010)

The best I have ever had were from Catoris Candies in new Kensington PA.  Had them growing up and my mom used to send them every easter.  My brother is coming to visit next month and I asked him to bring some - we'll see if they are still as good as when I was growing up.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Feb 18, 2010)

I love Sees!
Liz


----------



## NWL (Feb 18, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> I'm no chocolate connoisseur -- far from it -- & I don't have all that much experience with high-end candy of any brand.
> 
> ....compared with humbler brands like Hershey, Nestlé, Cadbury, Whitman, etc., & even some store brands like Safeway Select & CVS.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Thanks to the other thread I probably don't want to know what is in a Hershey bar, but I had a Hershey Bar and a Nestle Crunch bar recently, and I have to say the Hershey was better tasting than the Nestle.

If I go for a higher end candy, it would be See's.  I never had them until I moved west of the Mississippi. 

Cheers!


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 18, 2010)

See's!


----------



## l2trade (Feb 18, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> See's!



Denise, I agree!  See's makes one of my favorite: Café au Lait Truffle  

I'm eating one as I type!  

I'm not sure why, but I seem to be eating much more chocolate than usual this week???


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 18, 2010)

Me too!  You guys are a bad influence!


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 18, 2010)

Phillips Candy House

It was just down the street where I grew up and now it's in the local mall, too.  Funny, but as kids we just thought it was a cool place to tour with scouts and see the candy being made; I even took my scout troops there when I was a leader.  Dad got Mom one box every year and we weren't allowed to touch her chocolates, but he did pacify us with a few fruit slices.

Everything is fantastic.  The turtles are to die for and have won awards.  The fudge is oh so creamy good.  I have no idea how well any of it will travel for mail-order but it's worth trying.

Gah, now I've gotta go visit my old stomping grounds because I'm remembering how good it felt to open the door of that little shop.  Maybe I'll go bowling next door as long as I'm in the neighborhood.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 18, 2010)

Heath bars, Island Princess macadamia, toffee chocolate balls (only on the islands), and of course, Rocky Mountain Chocolate Factory chocolates are wonderful. 

I also love Ghirardeli's and plan to visit there during our trip next month to San Francisco!  MMMMMmmmmmm Good.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 18, 2010)

*See's, Shmeez.*




DeniseM said:


> See's!


I have not (yet) tasted See's candies, & I had never even heard of'm till I listened to Live On The Landing several years ago on the Public Radio Riverwalk Jazz program featuring the Jim Cullum Jazz Band.  

See's Candies sponsored the show at the time, & just from hearing the non-commercial public radio commercials, I wasn't even sure of the spelling. 

Seay's Candies ? 

Sea's Candies ? 

Sieze Candies ? 

Seize Candies ? 

C's Candies ? 

Then it turned out to be See's Candies.  Who knew ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Carol C (Feb 18, 2010)

I like Endangered Species chocolate bars...the more cacao, the better!


----------



## Stricky (Feb 18, 2010)

My newest favorite: http://www.neuchatelchocolates.com/

They are local to me.

I went to a chocolate tasting a couple of years ago. It was a very interesting experience. We learned a lot about it.


----------



## Icc5 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Strange but true*

Last year we found a chocolate we all loved and couldn't remember where we got it from so I called the # on the package (I can't remember the name now)
and found out it came from a company that only makes it for places that sell it for donations.  I asked if we could buy it if we bought a case or so.  The answer was no unless we were a non profit donation.
This is with me living with my chocoholic wife.
Bart


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 18, 2010)

*Their Chocolate Is Pretty Good Even Though I Would Not Claim It's The World's Finest.*




Icc5 said:


> Last year we found a chocolate we all loved and couldn't remember where we got it from so I called the # on the package (I can't remember the name now)
> and found out it came from a company that only makes it for places that sell it for donations.  I asked if we could buy it if we bought a case or so.  The answer was no unless we were a non profit donation.


Click here for World's Finest Chocolate. 

For their non-fundraising web site, click here.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Glynda (Feb 18, 2010)

*Favorites...*

My long time favorite is a Hershey bar with almonds.  Second is pecan delights by Russel Stover and third was a Godiva that is now discontinued, their raspberry crown. Overall, I don't like Godiva that much.  Never tried See's.


----------



## 3kids4me (Feb 18, 2010)

I was having a weak moment and was going to order a box of that Candinas, until I discovered that they were going to charge me $20 to ship it to me....


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 18, 2010)

*V Chocolates*.  I am a nuts and chews person so their caramels and toffee appeal to me.  They are better than any of the other brands I have tasted.  People I have given them to as gifts have all commented on how good they are.

Also, I like See's and C. K. Cummings, but not as much as V.

Chocolates I can buy in the supermarket are Lindor Lindt--they come individually wrapped as truffle balls or in bars.  Melt in your mouth heaven.


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 18, 2010)

EasyRider posted on the Godiva thread, "My wife is intrigued by the midget chocolateers that make chocolates in Salt Lake City. Hatch's Chocolates has been featured on TLC. Has anyone tasted this chocolate ?"

I thought it more appropriate to answer it on this thread.  So . . . you got me curious.  I looked up the address and since it was near downtown and I had business downtown today, I ventured over to Hatch's Family Chocolates.  I didn't see any midgets.  Everyone was taller than me.  And thinner.  I was going to ask about the midgets but I felt uncomfortable about that so I did not.  As for the chocolates, I bought three pieces: pear dipped in dark chocolate, caramel dipped in dark chocolate and marzipan dipped in dark chocolate.  The total cost was about $4.25.  They were good, comparable to See's.  There was not as much variety as at See's or C.K. Cummings.  They also sell drinks and ice cream.  The caramel, though good, was not as good as V Chocolates.

I had read on the internet that they had very good hot chocolate so I also ordered a small one.  I asked for and received dark chocolate.  I declined the whipped cream as I am on a diet. :hysterical: I have never had hot chocolate like this.  Oh my!  Whoa-oh-oh-oh-oh-ah-aaaah . . . It was rich, thick and dark.  Even the small is too much.  I am feeling a bit ill but can't stop sipping at it.  It is like a melted chocolate bar.  I think I may go into a chocolate coma.  LDS Hospital is just up the street for those who go into cardiac arrest.

For the Salt Lake City area locals, Hatch's is located in the Avenues on 4th Avenue between D and E Streets.  There is also a little Tibetan cafe that I would like to try.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 18, 2010)

If all the TUGgers send me a sample of their favorites, I'll be happy to do the taste testing


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 18, 2010)

About "Mother See's"

It is available in retail stores in the Western US and in Hawaii.  Also they have kiosks in many airports in those areas, but only sell prepack at the kiosks.  At the stores they will hand pack a pound (or less) of your specific favorite pieces.

I remember See's from my childhood.  They also make fantastic lollipops.  In my teen years they were 2 for 5 cents.  As a club fundraser at school we would buy them for that price and sell them in the student store for 5 cents each.  We made something like $2K in a week!  

During World War II there was rationing of things like butter and sugar.  Rather than make their candies with inferior products, See's made less of them.  They slowed down production to a crawl and were only open a few hours a day.  Thus began their cult following, which still exists to this day.  When I go to Mazatlán, I have to bring one of my friends a box of See's.


----------



## normab (Feb 18, 2010)

Great question!  Being a true chocoholic, I can only rate the straight stuff, and have to make categories!    And dark is always my first choice!

American

Best dark chocolate--Wilbur "Buds"chocolates, Lititz PA
 -runner up  Ghiradelli
Best Milk Chocolate--Russel Stover plain milk
 -runner up Hershey's Symphony (cream colored wrapper)

European

Best dark chocolate (60%- 72%) Cote D'Or (Belgian)
 -runner up Lindt  (60-85%)
Best Milk Cote D'Or
 -runner up Suchard

Yum.


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 18, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> ...Hatch's Family Chocolates....
> I have never had hot chocolate like this. Oh my! Whoa-oh-oh-oh-oh-ah-aaaah . . . It was rich, thick and dark. Even the small is too much. I am feeling a bit ill but can't stop sipping at it. It is like a melted chocolate bar. I think I may go into a chocolate coma.


So, here it is awhile later and I could not finish it--too rich.  I am starting to have jitters.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 18, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> So, here it is awhile later and I could not finish it--too rich.  I am starting to have jitters.



Seriously?  Jitters?


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 18, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> ... pear dipped in dark chocolate ...  I declined the whipped cream as I am on a diet. :hysterical:  ...



:hysterical:  You made me laugh right out loud!  Oh, and that dark chocolate pear thing sounds too good to be true.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 18, 2010)

OK, here goes.........

My Name is PJ and I am a Chocolate Addict.

Two days ago when I woke up I found the empty carton of Moose Tracks ice cream in the trash.  Nobody else admitted to finishing it; pretty sure I did it in my 3AM wanderings.  

DD and DH have to hide the chocolate from me lest I sniff it out in the wee hours of the morning.

I have been known to fall asleep amid Reese's Peanut Butter cup wrappers, with chocolate smears on my chin and pillow.

The other day I said Heaven would be an eternity in a tub with melted chocolate peanut butter eggs like some churches make around Easter.

I could go on, but you get the idea..... and no dancing bananas for me, it really is a problem  

If someone could make a pill with whatever component I am craving - and they are very physical cravings - I'd be first in line.


----------



## BSQ (Feb 18, 2010)

Hmmm .  I'm not totally into chocolate, but will have some occasionally.

The first time I had a Toblerone (milk chocolate) bar I thought it was heaven.

See's candies are of course a holiday staple for southern Californians, and for me the California Brittle is the BEST.

Then there's Ethyl M's the original liquor barrels were heaven ... the new fancy schmancy cocktail chocolates just meh.

I like baking with ghirardelli, but don't like the candy bars.   

The best chocolate bar I've ever had ...
after I'd had a blood transfusion during a major surgery, I ended up with a craving I couldn't identify.  BubbaQ took me to the grocery store and I bought my first Hershey bar.  That my friends was my first ever chocolate craving, and the best chocolate bar I've ever had.   

Now a days for Chocolate, I just wait till the holidays when the See's carts appear in the malls, to buy a box of nuts n chews.  Yeah, I pick out the ONE piece of California Brittle, and a couple caramels and BubbaQ takes care of the rest.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 18, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> So, here it is awhile later and I could not finish it--too rich.  I am starting to have jitters.



Jitters maybe but could it be a chocolate O. Some women say certain chocolate can be better than certain guys. I have heard the cheesecake moans but not the chocolate jitter.   Its to bad you didn't see the midgets as they are supposedly good luck and possibly related to the Wonkas.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Feb 18, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> Click here for World's Finest Chocolate.



One of my co-workers is selling this chocolate right now for a fundraiser.  I purchased some and immediately determined that the name does not describe the product.  It was pretty bad.

My favorite chocolate is probably Milka.  Available in Europe or any Kraft Foods corportate office store.  I first tried this chocolate in Belgium and loved it.  Years later, I worked at Kraft Foods and was surprised to find we owned the company.  Luckily I got to enjoy the chocolate whenever I wanted.  But I Yum!!


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 19, 2010)

pjrose said:


> OK, here goes.........
> 
> My Name is PJ and I am a Chocolate Addict.
> 
> Two days ago when I woke up I found the empty carton of* Moose Tracks ice cream i*n the trash. Nobody else admitted to finishing it; pretty sure I did it in my 3AM wanderings.


You've got to be kidding! That used to be _my_ favorite ice cream. Then I discovered Ben and Jerry's Chubby Hubby. Then my store stopped carrying it and I had to switch to other flavors. It's a close race between Ben and Jerry's and Haagen Das. 

My name is RosePink and I am a chocoholic.

Needed to add that a jar of Nutella doesn't last long at my house. I also like those little chocolate cubes at the checkout counter. They are in gold foil and I think they are called Ice Cubes.


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 19, 2010)

easyrider said:


> Jitters maybe but could it be a chocolate O. Some women say certain chocolate can be better than certain guys. I have heard the cheesecake moans but not the chocolate jitter.  Its to bad you didn't see the midgets as they are supposedly good luck and possibly related to the Wonkas.


Well, when I first tasted the hot chocolate, I thought I was going to have a chocolate O but the jitters were definitely not pleasant.  Here it is almost midnight and I still don't feel well--still shaky.  I don't care how good that stuff was, it is *not* worth feeling like this.  

As for the wonkas--I think you mean oompa loompas.


----------



## spirits (Feb 19, 2010)

*Costco*

Here in Canada our Costco's carry Belgium choc in fancy packages at every holiday.  It compares well with Bernard Callebaut choc which I think is the best.


----------



## ricoba (Feb 19, 2010)

When it comes to chocolates....I am not too fussy, just as long as it has sugar and cocoa... 

But this thread got me thinking about some childhood favorites from the Northwest such as:

Frangos from the original Fredrick & Nelson Stores in Seattle.  Now at Macy's

Brown & Haley of Tacoma, WA,  the makers of Almond Roca & Mountain Bars

They are not chocolates but I always liked Applets & Cotlets from Eastern WA.

Making this list has got me in the online buying mood!!!


----------



## cali girl (Feb 19, 2010)

I agree with Liz and Denise. I love See's chocolates!


----------



## ACE1 (Feb 19, 2010)

See's Nuts and Chews Milk Chocolate.  Eating one right now from my DH for Valentine's Day!


----------



## Malibu Sky (Feb 19, 2010)

ACE1 said:


> See's Nuts and Chews Milk Chocolate.  Eating one right now from my DH for Valentine's Day!



I'm jealous!!

Growing up in So Cal I have to say See's is the best!   My siblings and I would search the house for the box of See's candy that our Mom would hide from us.  When we found it, would would eat 1/2 the box thinking if we left the brown wrappers she would never know.....lol


----------



## normab (Feb 20, 2010)

> My name is RosePink and I am a chocoholic.
> 
> Needed to add that a jar of Nutella doesn't last long at my house. I also like those little chocolate cubes at the checkout counter. They are in gold foil and I think they are called Ice Cubes.



I love those ice cubes too!  I never see them in the US anymore  , but I got some last year in Montreal at Christmastime--a bagful that made everyone happy on Christmas Day  !


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 20, 2010)

normab said:


> I love those ice cubes too! I never see them in the US anymore  , but I got some last year in Montreal at Christmastime--a bagful that made everyone happy on Christmas Day  !


I see them more often in gas stations than at supermarkets. I forget all about them until we go on a driving vacation and we stop to fill up the car and get some snacks. Then I see them at the checkout counter--tempting me with their shiny wrappers.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 20, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> I see them more often in gas stations than at supermarkets. I forget all about them until we go on a driving vacation and we stop to fill up the car and get some snacks. Then I see them at the checkout counter--*tempting me with their shiny wrappers*.



They are EVIL

So are those PB eggs some churches make around Easter - around 2AM I got attacked by two of them   (but they were sooooo goooooood)


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 20, 2010)

I like Cadbury's caramel-filled eggs. The regular creme-filled do nothing for me--I don't like cream-filled chocolates. But caramel and toffee are like drugs to me. I hear their siren call. One caramel egg is not enough. I must have two or three or more. And they, too, come in shiny gold wrappers.  Maybe I am a raccoon.


----------



## Jaybee (Feb 20, 2010)

Hmmm...Being a native born California "girl", I am a See's fan.  Reading about all this chocolate is not good for my health, but sure stirs up my innate craving.  I've only learned in the past 7 or 8 years that I really like dark chocolate the best.  (I learned that in Spain) I spent too many years worshipping the watered down... milked down? milk chocolate.  I wouldn't turn either of them down, though.  Chocolate rules!  Jean


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 21, 2010)

*Utah Truffles*

Here is another one to tempt all of you.
http://utahtruffles.com/index.htm

These are sold in grocery stores so the next time you are in Utah, try one.  The prices on the website are higher than what I pay in the grocery store.  The last time I bought a truffle bar was at Ace Hardware and I paid 99 cents plus sales tax.  I usually just see the bars, the boxed individual truffles, I have only seen once and that was at Christmastime.

I sure have contributed alot to this thread.  That is rather frightening.  I really _do_ have a problem.  Admitting it is the first step to recovery.


----------



## ricoba (Feb 21, 2010)

Jaybee said:


> Hmmm...Being a native born California "girl", I am a See's fan.



I too as a "local" love See's, but you know they have a factory or warehouse of some sort just down the street from near the corner of Del Amo & Alameda, and they don't have a store or outlet there and I drive by almost daily...  

(Which I guess is really in the great scheme of things far better for my waist size!  )


----------



## pjrose (Feb 21, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> I sure have contributed alot to this thread.  That is rather frightening.  I really _do_ have a problem.  Admitting it is the first step to recovery.



What's the next step?


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 21, 2010)

pjrose said:


> What's the next step?


 
According to the 12 step programs, step two is believing that a higher power can restore us to sanity.

Which brings me to a dilemma--or is it a paradox? I get so confused. Maybe an English major or a wordmeister will come to my rescue.

Anyway, once upon a time I was pondering on the meaning of faith. I was trying to come to an understanding of just what that thing--faith--is. I am pretty sure it is more than mere belief. IOW, faith is not a synonym for belief. As I pondered it, I came to understand that faith has an action component to it. For example, I can say I believe that apple trees grow from apple seeds. But faith means I believe enough to take action: I plant the seed, water it, take care of the seedling, fertilize it, etc until a tree grows that bears apples. So, to my mind faith is the action born from belief.

So . . . that led me to my next question. If faith is a kind of action then it could be thought of as a type of energy. And if it is a type of energy then it can be converted to mass. E=mc2 and all that.

So . . . what is the physical (mass) equivalent of faith? I asked a very astute friend (who teaches university English btw) and she immediately and unequivocally declared, _"chocolate!"_

So . . . then I remembered that chocolate comes from the theobroma cacao tree and "theobroma" means "food of the gods." (Greek or Latin--I don't remember)

So . . . faith is chocolate and chocolate is the food of the gods and so how can that higher power help me with my addiction?

Welcome to my little world. They know me here.


----------



## Craig (Feb 21, 2010)

*Scharfenberger*

I love Scharfenberger chocolate, especially the dark. I believe it's made in California. Also love the Lindt dark chocolate truffels...yum.

And from a local candy manufacturer, Hebert Candies, their wonderful dark chocolate and raspberry bar...mmmm


----------



## pjrose (Feb 21, 2010)

*the next step*

So if, as you note, "faith is chocolate and chocolate is the food of the gods" then I should be eating as much chocolate as possible.  I love it!

Add to that the not-too-original recognition that chocolate is, after all, a complete food: protein and fiber from beans, dairy from the milk, vegetable from the beans and sugars.....

I am generally happy with plain old Hershey's, even outdated and sat on or excavated from the back of the pantry, if it's 3 AM.  

I never heard of See's until a few months ago when they had set up in a huge mall and were handing out samples - that was sure goood!  If I had read this thread beforehand, I'm sure I would have brought home a box or two and had DH hide them and dole them out to me one at a time.  

About the only chocolate I can remember tossing are some really wretched waxy chocolate Easter bunnies, a horrid attempt at sugar-free chocolate syrup, and Manischewitz chocolate coins.  Blech.


----------



## Jaybee (Feb 21, 2010)

Rose...Are you quite sure you WANT to recover?  Think about it, now..... 




Rose Pink said:


> Here is another one to tempt all of you.
> http://utahtruffles.com/index.htm
> 
> These are sold in grocery stores so the next time you are in Utah, try one.  The prices on the website are higher than what I pay in the grocery store.  The last time I bought a truffle bar was at Ace Hardware and I paid 99 cents plus sales tax.  I usually just see the bars, the boxed individual truffles, I have only seen once and that was at Christmastime.
> ...


----------



## Jaybee (Feb 21, 2010)

Oooooh!  My name is Jean, and I don't believe in sugar free chocolate, or margarine.  Do I need a therapist?


----------



## ricoba (Feb 21, 2010)

Jaybee said:


> Oooooh!  My name is Jean, and I don't believe in sugar free chocolate, or margarine.  Do I need a therapist?



...No, just another bon-bon!  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## joestein (Feb 21, 2010)

I am guess that nobody has replying to the OP has tried MARTINE'S in Bloomingdales in NYC.  If you had, you would know it is the best chocolate, hands down.  

I think they are the only chocolate store that uses fresh cream for filings, thus having to refrigerate them and eat them within 5 days.  

It is outrageously expensive ($92/lb), but damn good.  I haven't bought in years, but maybe I will buy a box for my wife for our 15th anniversary coming up.

Joe


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 21, 2010)

Jaybee said:


> Rose...Are you quite sure you WANT to recover? Think about it, now.....


Just thinking about giving up junk food used to send me into a panic.  I am not joking.  But, with the pre-cancerous polyp and the high LDL and the sleep apnea and the plantar fasciitis and the blob staring at me from the mirror, I now realize that changes must be made.  After the jitters from the dark chocolate binge last week (which was most likely due to caffeine/theobromine in the dark chocolate) I have decided to be more responsible.  I really do want to get well.  I'm too young to die.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 22, 2010)

Awwwww......hugs.


----------



## Merilyn (Feb 22, 2010)

I love Dinstuhls chocolates in Memphis, TN. They are a family business and have the most wonderful candies. I don't live there anymore but never miss a trip to their store when in town.


----------



## markbernstein (Feb 22, 2010)

I've been hesitant to chime in because, well . . . I'm a chocolate snob.  I love dark chocolate, am willing to occasionally spend eight dollars for a single four ounce bar from single-estate-grown cacao beans, sometimes pay huge per-pound prices for truffles, etc.  But what the hell, that's me.  Doesn't mean anyone else has to feel the same way.

Of the things mentioned here, I agree with Craig that Scharffen Berger is great.  They do something called a Nibby Bar (dark chocolate with cocoa nibs) that's wonderful.

On the affordable side, I currently have in the house a bag of Kirkland Premium Chocolate Squares Assortment from Costco.  Good stuff.

My all time favorite chocolate shop is a place in Paris (home to many great chocolate shops) called Cacao et Chocolat.  Their boxes of individual chocolates include some amazing flavors, like dark chocolate with cayenne and honey, or lime and tequila.


----------

